# Update- Intact Male Sudden Aggression



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

I can’t believe I’m having to post this. My boy is almost 12 months old exactly.
He’s a sweet, loving and good boy and he fits in with our family perfectly. He adores people with all his heart. But. Recently he’s started growling at my 6 year old son. My son doesn’t have to touch him or even go near him but yet sometimes Mango growls at him.

Today at his meal time Mango was waiting to be told he can go eat his food when my son came up and touched him. Mango viciously growled and instantly spun round and bit my son on the arm. I realise this was 100% my fault, I should never have let my son touch him when he was near his food.
Mango has never had food aggression with his meals, he has had resource guarding issues with meaty treats and frozen Kongs when he was younger but we worked with him and he was fine again.
My son is ok, the skin was not broken but obviously it scared us all.
Later on this evening Mango was in his bed and he stared me straight in the eyes and started growling at me twice. I’m his favourite person, this is very out of character.

All we can work out is maybe he’s in pain? If not, could this be some kind of adolescent behaviour as he’s an intact male?
We are in the middle of moving house but he gets long walks (runs in fields) and we have strict rules for the kids with the dog. We never leave them alone with him.

I’m hoping for some reassurance please, we are fully committed to working with Mango to get through this but I’m hoping it’s a development hiccup and not an epic fail on our part.

Thanks


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

We too just moved last October, and we noticed a slight behavior change in our almost 1-year old intact puppy. He just seemed on edge more, didn't like that other neighborhood dogs would bark at him as we walked by, and he would bark right back and hackles raised. He also would bark at everything that would pass by our house, nothing like what you're talking about though. He's never been a resource guarder or had any issues with us being close to him while he's eating. It took him nearly two months to make the adjustment with the move.

Now he's back to being his old sweet self. Doesn't bark as much at sound outside... and is less on edge when walking outside. Still doesn't love it when dogs bark at him, but he forgets about it more quickly now.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Mango’s Mum said:


> I can’t believe I’m having to post this. My boy is almost 12 months old exactly.
> He’s a sweet, loving and good boy and he fits in with our family perfectly. He adores people with all his heart. But. Recently he’s started growling at my 6 year old son. My son doesn’t have to touch him or even go near him but yet sometimes Mango growls at him.
> 
> Today at his meal time Mango was waiting to be told he can go eat his food when my son came up and touched him. Mango viciously growled and instantly spun round and bit my son on the arm. I realise this was 100% my fault, I should never have let my son touch him when he was near his food.
> ...


😔 very sorry to hear this. Hope you get some good advice. 
I don’t think I have any other than to say we notice a big difference in our Golden’s behaviour when his chemical castration is active and when it is not. But when it is not he’s never growly or aggressive. Just driven by hormones and wilfully deaf. 
May be worth exploring with your vet if you can try the 6 month dose of chemical castration to see if it lowers his territorial/dominant behaviour. If it doesn’t then you know it’s a bigger behavioural problem.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I strongly suggest you take him in to get a full medical checkup. 

It is crazy strange for a golden retriever to exhibit aggression as you describe. I don't care what some say about intact male dogs - it is not NORMAL for them to be aggressive with each other and especially with their people. 

I would be concerned about a medical issue causing the sudden change in temperament - unless this has been a festering issue that has finally come to a head.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

CCoopz said:


> 😔 very sorry to hear this. Hope you get some good advice.
> I don’t think I have any other than to say we notice a big difference in our Golden’s behaviour when his chemical castration is active and when it is not. But when it is not he’s never growly or aggressive. Just driven by hormones and wilfully deaf.
> May be worth exploring with your vet if you can try the 6 month dose of chemical castration to see if it lowers his territorial/dominant behaviour. If it doesn’t then you know it’s a bigger behavioural problem.


Thanks, we plan on getting him castrated around 15 months anyway (he’s only got 1 testicle) so will chat to the vet about it.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

Megora said:


> I strongly suggest you take him in to get a full medical checkup.
> 
> It is crazy strange for a golden retriever to exhibit aggression as you describe. I don't care what some say about intact male dogs - it is not NORMAL for them to be aggressive with each other and especially with their people.
> 
> I would be concerned about a medical issue causing the sudden change in temperament - unless this has been a festering issue that has finally come to a head.


Thank you, I’ve very worried about this too. He seems even more off this evening and even growled quietly at my daughter too when she looked at him. Something’s definitely not right. 
At first I did wonder if it was an issue with my son. He is only 6 and he’s generally gentle but he’s still young and we’ve had to remind him how to play nicely from time to time. But for Mango to be growling at me and now my daughter too is extra worrying. He adores us all, he knows so many trick routines he loves doing with us for treats, he’s got a good schedule and is generally obedient. We have fun walks. He’s usually a happy and gentle boy who gets spoiled, this is just so odd. 
I will call the vet asap.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I immediately thought you should have him checked by your vet. I’m glad you are going to. I’d crate him also (not punitively) or at least keep some separation from your children until you can get him checked out. A sudden change would make me think it’s a health issue. I have a two year old intact male and have never seen any aggression. Headstrong at times during adolescence, for sure.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Agree that with this dramatic a change I’d want to rule out a health issue. Be sure to ask the vet to run a thyroid panel…









Help for Dogs With Hypothyroidism - Whole Dog Journal


Far too few dog owners are aware of the behavioral symptoms that hypothyroid can cause.




www.whole-dog-journal.com


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I agree that a vet check is the best idea. I’ve heard of thyroid issues being a cause of aggression?


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

Our boy is his old self again! Gentle, friendly with everyone, waggy tailed, playful. Not a single incident of growling since that day.
His whole demeanour is happy and upbeat, a big change. We’re convinced he must have been in pain. It dawned on us he had an upset stomach at the time and we’re wondering if he was hurting more than we realised. Will still be speaking to a vet but at least it isn’t an urgent matter, the stress of moving this weekend is enough to contend with!! 
Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

